# SS316L Clapton Wire



## Marius van Tonder (28/11/17)

Hi All,

Please let me know if anyone has stock of a roll of GEEKVAPE CLAPTON SS316 26AWG+30AWG WIRE [3m] or another make of premade SS316 Clapton Wire.

Thanks


----------



## Divan Smit (28/11/17)

We have some

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/geekvape-clapton-ss316-wire/

both branches & online has stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (28/11/17)

Hi Divan,

Just want to confirm that you have the normal Clapton wire in stock? The picture of the link refers to the Twisted Claptons.

Thanks


----------



## Marius van Tonder (28/11/17)

@Divan Smit Just spoke to your Kyalami branch and they say that they do not have stock and I cant get through to the Equestria branch to confirm that they have the normal SS Clapton wire


----------



## Yagya (28/11/17)

here we go. 
this is what i have been using for a while now and the flavour ranks high above any other wire i used in tha past.
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/316l-clapton-wire-5m

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (28/11/17)

@Yagya thanks will give it a go when they get stock again


----------



## Divan Smit (29/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> @Divan Smit Just spoke to your Kyalami branch and they say that they do not have stock and I cant get through to the Equestria branch to confirm that they have the normal SS Clapton wire



@Marius van Tonder, sorry for the late response. seem like we unfortunately only have the twisted SS in stock. this twisted is the "almost the same thing as the normal but claimed to increase the flavour because of the additional surface are in contact with the e-liquid.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/17)

@Marius van Tonder if you're still looking, I have Vandy Vape SS316L and Kanthal Clapton wire here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (9/12/17)

@BumbleBee Thanks for the response but I managed to get some and will look at them when I need more

Reactions: Like 1


----------

